# Videos on 2nd Gen Diesels



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgxSRi6UK1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfkWZ7CB5iw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8kyZ_I4F8


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I found about 3670 Videos on this subject: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=che...1N3ZAhViyFQKHWSEAtYQ_AUICygC&biw=1600&bih=769


----------

